# Neck finishing. Tung, Tru, Danish or...



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I was pretty much convinced to use Tru-Oil on my first Warmouth neck finishing job,
.....until I couldn't find any anywhere. Tried several places in Ottawa...no luck.


Lee Valley Tools US sells it, but not in Canada.


So, second choice was ploymerised Tung oil until I saw these....


http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,190,42942&p=45105

A variety of polymerized linseed oil concoctions.


Do any of you experienced finishers have any advice for a novice??


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Tru-oil is used for gun stocks so can usually be purchased in any good gun shop.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, thanks Jocko...tried the only two I could find around here.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar...s/32322-where-can-i-order-tru-oil-canada.html


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I am a rookie with only three builds so far but what works best for my necks is 2-3 coats of shellac, sanded with 600 and #000 Scoth Brite. It makes them good looking and very slippery.

I haven't tried everything yet but this method works fine for me.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Rudder Bug, That's three more than me!!!...finishing was something I always left to someone else.

Shellac is an option I suppose, but the point of my email was to see if someone had any thoughts on the materials I pointed to in my link.
I've looked everywhere for Tru-Oil, including gun shops and Walmart, but as far as I can tell, Tru Oil is just a proprietary blend of polymerised Linseed Oil, along with some other additives.
The stuff I point to that is readily available at Lee Valley looks like it could be a viable option.
Maybe I'll just get some and try on a blank piece of wood!!


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> Maybe I'll just get some and try on a blank piece of wood!!


Thats your best option. The fourms are great to find info and such, but it really boils down to your own personal experimentation to find what works best for you.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I got hold of an Ash board, planed and sanded, and experimented on that. I used Linseed oil, Danish oil and Tru-oil, before settling on the later. I was also able to experiment with methods of application, between coat treatment and number of coats. I spent about a month all told on experiments while I waited on my Swamp Ash body arriving. Doubt I would have been as thorough it I had had body to hand!


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

>Doubt I would have been as thorough it I had had body to hand!
Haha, yeah, that's my worry too.
I did pick up some "Tried and True" varnish oil here in Ottawa at Lee Valley. It is made from polyemrised Linseed oil plus some natural resin. I've managed to put one thin coat on a piece of pine and so far so good. Plus it is an easy clean up and no VOCs. Smells good too!


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

OK, so after exhausting all options to find Tru Oil and experimenting a bit with Lee Valley "Tried and True varnish" and their Polymerised Tung oil I went ahead and did my maple neck with the Lee Valley Polymerised Tung Oil.

I can highly recommend it...went on really easy, dried fast (even with high humidity) and created a nice light-tinted hard sheen after about 5 light coats over the space of a week.

A quick rub over with some steel wool and its now on my Strat and playing nicely.

I'd actually shaved down the Warmoth fat neck a bit so it wasn't even the factory finish, just finished with some #320 before applying the Tung Oil.

Will definitely use it again.


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey gizmo, im using the lee valley pure tung oil on the maple fretboard. Should i of used something else? Can you please look at the thread i just posted about my 5150 replica? Thx would mean alot. I might post pics when i got time. I basicly want to have. Nice FINISHED neck. Im thinking about oil or water based varathan? Or rustoleum clear coat lacquer which doesnt sound that good for the neck back and headstock.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Rock.
I'm just a beginning finisher too, but what I understand is that pure tung oil takes forever to dry and sometimes never really does, whereas the polymerised stuff dries pretty fast and to a hard finish.
I am not qualified or experienced to give you any advice about your fretboard...and if I did, you should probably not listen to it anyway!!
I would receommend Lee Valley plolymerised tung for an unfinished neck though...I'm very happy with it.


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

i would get the tru-oil gunstock finish, absolutely. 
you can find small ounce bottles from US dealers. just google it. if it's shipped ground it's fine.


----------

